# Barrel nuts



## moki (Nov 14, 2012)

Has anyone here used barrel nuts? I have never used these before and would like to know what distance from the edge of the wood are the holes for the barrel nuts drilled.
I have some 6mm nuts - thread size. The outer diameter is 10mm and depth is 13mm. I believe these form excellent joints. 

I hope I am posting in the correct place!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I use them all the time on softwoods like MDF /PB etc. 1/16" from the edge will hold them..
You can make your own easy with some brass rod to help with cost of them.
I have about 20ea. in my router table.


==


moki said:


> Has anyone here used barrel nuts? I have never used these before and would like to know what distance from the edge of the wood are the holes for the barrel nuts drilled.
> I have some 6mm nuts - thread size. The outer diameter is 10mm and depth is 13mm. I believe these form excellent joints.
> 
> I hope I am posting in the correct place!!
> ...


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

bob, what do you use the barrel nuts for in your router table?

i can see maybe tee-nuts, but barrel nuts?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

For the top and sides,a quick hole for the barrel nut and a quick hole for the screw.
A simple butt joint and it's done..  works great with the pocket hole jig for the top, and can be taking down easy if needed..

I got the tip from Sommerfeld router table..

http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...strio-router-table-system-orange-cabinet.html

=



Chris Curl said:


> bob, what do you use the barrel nuts for in your router table?
> 
> i can see maybe tee-nuts, but barrel nuts?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

oh, i see now, thanks. 

i have some in my portable workbench as well, to hold the legs and sides together, but i only needed 8: 2 for each leg, near the top and bottom. 

then again, if i were going to attach the top using them as well, that would put me up to 12, unless i did 2 on each edge, which would get me to 16.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I used them to attach the stretchers on my workbench. I set them back about 2 to 2 1/2". But it depends on what you are using them for, size, and material I would think.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Ditto to what Chuck said. It would depend on the material and the stress you anticipate.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Moki - can you tell me where in SA I can buy these - I have been looking for them for a while now.


----------



## moki (Nov 14, 2012)

I bought some from Gelmar. They are 95c each. They only had barrel nuts for a 6 mm screw. Gelmar seems to have branches throughout the country. I am sure you will find some in your area. Check out their website as well.

Regards


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Has anyone here used barrel nuts? "
******************************YES 
(Soon to have a x-dowel locator/drill templet at the ready.)

Are you into edge or face grain?

In face grain there is not necessarily a target issue.
In the edge there is.

Depending on your source, the the major diameter of one of these pills (1/4-20) is .404-.406".
And an 1/8" (~3.2mm)/side, (a centered pill), would be acceptable.


----------

